# CKP?



## bigdaddyII (Dec 24, 2008)

Okay, so my car (2000 Sentra GXE 1.8 liter) started acting silly a couple weeks ago. Through a call to the dealership with my VIN and the help of this forum I suspect the CKP is bad. I call several auto part stores and am told that their is no such part, except for Advance Auto who has the part for $23.00. I ordered it and when it came in it said "Cam Position Sensor". I figure, cant hurt to change that and I will just get the right part from the dealership. I change the cam sensor this morning and go to the dealership where I am told that they are the same sensor, so I buy the one from the dealership for $10 more than I paid at Advance because I dont have time to wait for it to come in. If I am not mistaking the CKP is right where the transmission and the engine meet? I am having trouble getting the sensor out of there, any tips? The sensor that is on there and the one the dealership gave me look different, I will try to take the sensor out and if the new one dont work bring it to the dealership and let them match it. I also noticed a couple melted wires behind the airbox on the fender. I will have to wait till tommorrow to take the box off and investigate the damage as it started raining on me. Anyone know what wiring harness runs behind there so I can start tracking on down? I will also appreciate ANY tips on getting that damn sensor out as well. Thanks.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

The "crank" sensor has been up-dated and it doeas look different! The plug-in is backwards and its a beotch to plug in, use a long screw driver/ prybar with a bent end to help you (attack from the bottom)


----------



## bigdaddyII (Dec 24, 2008)

I just tried to plug in the connector to the new sensor (never got the old one out) and it will not plug in, so I assumed it was the wrong part. I gave up for the day but will try again. The sensor I was looking at is next to the transmission on the bellhousing. Am I on the right track?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Nissan has a kit (3 sensors in it) pt# 23731-4M528 for about $50
The single sensor pt# 23731-4M50B runs about $25 (online prices)
But yah you are on the right path!


----------



## bigdaddyII (Dec 24, 2008)

SPEEDO, I appreciate you being the only one to take time and help me. I fought trying to find this thing and busted nuckles and got a nice cut on my forehead. I have no way to get at this from underneath. I will return the sensor I bought from the dealership and have it towed to the dealership and let them do the recall on it.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Before you have it towed, call the Service dept with your vin number to make sure the recall has NOT been done! If it has, then they are going to charge you! Depending on your situation, you might leave the sensor on your console(let them know) so they can install it, rather than charge you for another one!


----------



## bigdaddyII (Dec 24, 2008)

I called last week when I first found out about that sensor that may be causing my problem. I have a recall on that and foam around the ECM.


----------



## bigdaddyII (Dec 24, 2008)

I had the car towed to the dealership Monday. They called yesterday to say that they did the recall and the car still wont start. The tech that did the recall seems to think that it may be the ECM. They are going to diagnose the problem and call me back. Could the foam recall not being done damage the ECM? I assume that turned into a recall for a reason. Maybe have something to do with the loud buzz coming from the dash after a failed attempt to start?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Sounds like a bad ecm or even a broken wire.


----------



## bigdaddyII (Dec 24, 2008)

It gets a little bit better. Received a call from the dealership yesterday shortly after posting. It cost me $90 to find out that it may not be my computer because they found that the computer is just not getting any power. They checked power to the PCM and it dosent have any either but am getting power from the fuse box. They now think that it is the relay between the PCM and the fuse box, and the tech "gaurenteed" that the car would run after. We will see, another $275 thank you very much. My *** pocket is beginning to feel this. If this dosent fix it I think I will pay what I owe and push the damn thing to the sales side and trade it in.


----------



## bigdaddyII (Dec 24, 2008)

All said and done, I picked the car up yesterday. Recalls performed, and relay repaired. Total bill=$460 to change the relay, and change a wire that shorted out from the harness that sits next to the battery.


----------

